# Box Store TTTF Grass Seed



## SixteenLaramie (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok guys, ideally I would like to purchase Pete's GCI TTTF. And I still might. But it's expensive. Which leads me to post this.

Is there a big box store TTTF seed that is better than another? I'm looking for ideas that will do the job for a better price. I know some people are going to say you get what you pay for, but there might be some other folks on here that's had success with Pennington, Scotts, Groundwork (Tractor Supply), etc.
I would be willing to buy online if something needs to be shipped for a good price. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

Have you looked at barenbrug prices?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

For the price and varieties you can't beat this deal for 70 dollars. Looks like you have a store just over the state line in Jeffersonville, IN.
https://www.ruralking.com/catalog/product/view/id/112917
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/2017-top-performing-tall-fescue-kentucky-bluegrass-and-fine-fescue-cultivars
https://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/turfgrass/2019-2020.pdf


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

SixteenLaramie said:


> Ok guys, ideally I would like to purchase Pete's GCI TTTF. And I still might. But it's expensive. Which leads me to post this.
> 
> Is there a big box store TTTF seed that is better than another? I'm looking for ideas that will do the job for a better price. I know some people are going to say you get what you pay for, but there might be some other folks on here that's had success with Pennington, Scotts, Groundwork (Tractor Supply), etc.
> I would be willing to buy online if something needs to be shipped for a good price. Just let me know. Thanks.


Check out a good local landscape store. SiteOne is a national commercial landscape store and sells quality varieties of TTTF for $130 per 50 pound bag. I have a local store outside of philly were I get the top Mountain View seeds (supersonic, avenger, etc) for about $100 per 50 pound bag. Call around.


----------



## SixteenLaramie (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks guys!
@01Bullitt 
I've shopped Rural King before, I'll see if they keep that in stock.
@dport 
I've never heard of SiteOne. I have one close to me and didn't even know it. I requested an account with them so I can see prices.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with Scott's seed. The slightly greater risk for weeds is the downside I see.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Lawn Noob said:


> There's nothing wrong with Scott's seed. The slightly greater risk for weeds is the downside I see.


Most Scotts seed is listed as having 0.01% weed seed, and I believe that's to cover them just in case something gets in. The other crop percentages, though, are often significantly above zero. Check the label. And remember their coated seed is half inert by weight.

Weed and other crop percentage is one of the most important things. Anything 1% or higher for other crop likely has a huge amount of junk in it.


----------



## jd thomas (Oct 29, 2020)

You're not that far from Hogan Seed in Springfield, TN, and you can get wonderful seed from them w/o any weeds or other crop/inert matter. Good prices, and a drive down there might even be cheaper than shipping.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

SixteenLaramie said:


> Thanks guys!
> @01Bullitt
> I've shopped Rural King before, I'll see if they keep that in stock.
> @dport
> I've never heard of SiteOne. I have one close to me and didn't even know it. I requested an account with them so I can see prices.


Let us know how you make out with SiteOne. I did the same thing a few years ago and created an account. Bought several bags of TTTF and Fert from them. Way better than the big box stores.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

jd thomas said:


> You're not that far from Hogan Seed in Springfield, TN, and you can get wonderful seed from them w/o any weeds or other crop/inert matter. Good prices, and a drive down there might even be cheaper than shipping.


100% agree with this. I drove to Hogan from about 2.5 hours away, and I feel like it was worth it. Easy to communicate with via email, and phone. Seed has been great so far


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

jd thomas said:


> You're not that far from Hogan Seed in Springfield, TN, and you can get wonderful seed from them w/o any weeds or other crop/inert matter. Good prices, and a drive down there might even be cheaper than shipping.


I'm helping a neighbor with her TTTF this year. My experience with cool season grass is limited so I've been reading through the threads on the cool season board...

I live 20 minutes from this place and never new it existed. I'm half excited and half embarrassed. Did you shop their fert at all? The product list looks pretty good -- mostly curious about their prices. I guess for 20 minutes down the road I can just check it out.


----------



## jd thomas (Oct 29, 2020)

theguybrarian said:


> jd thomas said:
> 
> 
> > You're not that far from Hogan Seed in Springfield, TN, and you can get wonderful seed from them w/o any weeds or other crop/inert matter. Good prices, and a drive down there might even be cheaper than shipping.
> ...


Sorry, I have not even looked at their fertilizer selection - I can find that at a local Ace Hardware, Southern States, etc. But for seed, wow, that's like living next to Fort Knox. They are very helpful on the phone, willing to create any custom mix you'd like. A trip there would be interesting!


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

dport said:


> SixteenLaramie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys, ideally I would like to purchase Pete's GCI TTTF. And I still might. But it's expensive. Which leads me to post this.
> ...


I'm not too far from you dport, what store do you purchase the Mountain View Seed from and can you share a photo of the label? I hit up SiteOne here in Oaks, PA but their pricing has gone up considerably over the past couple of years. Have also purchased from Chesapeake Valley Seed/Vitality Seed and their pricing/shipping is very reasonable. Gordon Kretser goes a step beyond to take care of the customer too.

Thanks,

Will


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

theguybrarian said:


> jd thomas said:
> 
> 
> > You're not that far from Hogan Seed in Springfield, TN, and you can get wonderful seed from them w/o any weeds or other crop/inert matter. Good prices, and a drive down there might even be cheaper than shipping.
> ...


If looking for TTTF Blend, their TTTF Hogan Blend currently consists of (GTO, Hemi, Rockwell, Spyder 2LS, and Valkyrie LS) and pricing is ~$117 per 50lbs. Very reasonable for a short drive, hour of your time, and excellent quality seed. Can't help with fert, but should average about .50-.60 per lb for 30-0-4 during growing season and about half that toward end of year when things slow down.

Regards,
Will


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

varmint65 said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > SixteenLaramie said:
> ...


HillTop Distributors in Media, PA. I bought 2 bags last fall. Believe it was $98 for a 50 pound bag ($49 for a 25 pound bag). 3 cultivars per bag. Mine had Avenger 2, Supersonic, and Stingray. All of these varieties are listed on the Mountain View website so you can see the labels.

Just can't beat the price for some of the best TTTF seeds out there.

Below is the bag label:


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

SixteenLaramie said:


> Ok guys, ideally I would like to purchase Pete's GCI TTTF. And I still might. But it's expensive.


I went with GCI TTTF last fall, yes it's expensive but I think it was worth it. Grass came out dark green, great germination, and weed free.


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks dport, I'll check em out. :thumbup:

Will


----------



## LawnKarl (Feb 24, 2021)

Does anyone have an opinion on Barenbrug Water Saver with RTF? Home Depot has it where I live (San Diego, CA). I was thinking of using it for my own upcoming overseeding project.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

LawnKarl said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on Barenbrug Water Saver with RTF? Home Depot has it where I live (San Diego, CA). I was thinking of using it for my own upcoming overseeding project.


Before deciding, check the weed/other crop percentages.


----------



## jbny914 (Oct 12, 2018)

I would suggest outsidepride.com over box store, for grass seed anyway.

Home Depot and Lowe's are great for some things. But the strains the specialist seed stores sell are another level.


----------

